# Lottospiel mittels Java coden



## t1me2die (1. Jul 2010)

ich habe folgende Aufgabe bekommen:

1.) Zahlen zwischen 1 und 49 ohne Zusatzzahl
2.) nur einmal Eingabe der eigenen Zahlen
3.) keine doppelten Zahlen in den gesetzten Zahlen und in den gezogenen Zahlen
4.) Ausgaben der Wochen
5.) Ausgabe der gezogenen Zahlen
6.) Angabe der Richtigen in dieser Ziehung
7.) Statistik
8.) Programm ist beendet wenn 1x 6 Richtig

Kommentare nicht vergessen!!!!

--------------- Beispiel Ausgabe-------------
Eigene Zahlen: 6 14 38 42 47 49
4 Woche - gezogene Zahlen: 4 23 38 39 40 49 -> 2 Richtige
Statistik:
0 Richtig : 2
1 Richtig : 1
2 Richtig : 1
3 Richtig : 0
4 Richtig : 0
5 Richtig : 0


In eigenen Worten:
Man soll 6 beliebige Zahlen zwischen 1-49 eingeben können, diese Zahlen bleiben immer identisch! Nach jeder Woche soll eine Ziehung simuliert werden. Nach der Ziehung sollen die gezogenen Zahlen mit den eingegeben Zahlen vergleichen werden und auf Übereinstimmungen geprüft werden. Es soll nach jeder Woche die Anzahl der RICHTIGEN Zahlen angezeigt werden und daneben soll stehen, in welcher Ziehung man sich befindet. Das soll so lange geschehen, bis 1x sechs Richtige Zahlen gezogen wurden, dann soll das Programm autoamtisch beendet werden.


Leider weiß ich gar nicht, wie ich anfangen soll, ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

MfG


----------



## Haave (1. Jul 2010)

Suchfunktion --> "lotto"
Das sollte dir erst einmal genug Ansätze liefern


----------



## agentone (2. Jul 2010)

Woran scheitert's denn gerade?


----------



## Gast2 (2. Jul 2010)

> 8.) Programm ist beendet wenn 1x 6 Richtig


Je nachdem wie holt dir das Glück ist kann das Programm dann schonmal ne weile laufen


----------

